# site by sea



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

tryin to get away this weekend,but unsure where to go,lookin for a site
overlooking the sea/beach.max 80-100 miles from birmingham.

Any ideas ????


Karl


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Karl technically speaking you can,t reach the seaside in 80 - 100 miles from Birmingham :roll: 

You could try Skegness sands 

cheers mark


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

How about Sunny Blackpool????

Its about 120miles from Bham, has lots of sites not to far from the sea and the Pleasurebeach are doing half priced wristbands for £15.00

I can do Bham in a couple of hours straight along the M6 then onto M55 at Jct 32.

Lots of shops and of course the Tower.

Dazzer


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about the Llyn peninsula ? . . . Autoroute give distance from Birmingham as approx 130miles . . . but I'm not sure if any of these sites are open


Tyddyn Llwyn Caravan Park
Morfa Bychan Rd, Porthmadog, Gwynedd LL49 9UR
Tel: 01766 512205 

Black Rock Sands Touring Camping Park
Black Rock Sands, Morfa Bychan, Porthmadog, Gwynedd LL49 9YH
Tel: 01766 513919 

Glan-y-Mor Camping Park
Black Rock Sands, Morfa Bychan, Porthmadog, Gwynedd LL49 9YH
Tel: 01766 514640 

Tyddyn Adi Camping Site
Tyddyn Adi, Morfa Bychan, Porthmadog, Gwynedd LL49 9YW
Tel: 01766 512933


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

qe2 said:


> Karl technically speaking you can,t reach the seaside in 80 - 100 miles from Birmingham :roll:
> 
> You could try Skegness sands
> 
> cheers mark


Skegness Sands was my vision of Hell on Earth. Surrounded by statics, pitches area resembled a carpark. Skegness town is a [word removed]

We came home early, I really really would not recommend it.

Weston Super Mare is 100miles from brum, I would jump on the M5 and head that way.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

Southsea Leisure Park is almost on the beach (but you can not actually see the beach) about 150 miles from Brum though.

Jacquie


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Krull..............

Skegness Sands was my vision of Hell on Earth. Surrounded by statics, pitches area resembled a carpark. Skegness town is [word removed]

We came home early, I really really would not recommend it.

And the advert says SKEGNESS IT,S SO BRACING :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

We paid a brief visit last May to Skegness. We found somewhere to park the RV, a beach the dog could have a run on, (didn't see any notices banning dogs!) and enjoyed the boat trip through the gardens to the pleasure park. 

Mind you we only stayed about 2 hours so didn't see that much of Skegness, not the town anyway. The biggest problem was the wind!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

At least you most likely wouldn't hear abusive language.

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I happen to like Skegness we stay at a little cl at Chaple St Leanords which is just across the road from the beach mid you you have to climb a dune first to get onto the beach :lol: There is also the beach at Huttoff which you can drive onto on a big concrete plateau.


Jacquie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Well I happen to like Skegness we stay at a little cl at Chaple St Leanords which is just across the road from the beach mid you you have to climb a dune first to get onto the beach :lol: There is also the beach at Huttoff which you can drive onto on a big concrete plateau.
> Jacquie


Chapel (as it's locally known ) is nice. Donna Nook is nearby, and has the most wonderful seal sanctuary.

Dougie.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

At least you most likely wouldn't hear abusive language.

Dougie.[/quote]

The locals seemed to manage abusive language, as long as it was no more than two syllables.

Seriously though, I have never experienced a more depressing dump. The whole area is economically depressed and uninteresting. Donna Nook is worth a look, but I fail to see how anyone can consider it worth spending time there, including Chapel.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Each to there own........ :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

_Hi fellas, please refrain from the use of profanities in open forum, no real need for it..cheers.

Dave :wink: _


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

krull said:


> The locals seemed to manage abusive language, as long as it was no more than two syllables


Don't get me wrong. I certainly don't represent the Lincolnshire Tourist Board when it comes to Skeg, despite living 40 miles from it. It was the use of the expletive which I responded to.

Dougie.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

krull said:


> At least you most likely wouldn't hear abusive language.
> 
> Dougie.


The locals seemed to manage abusive language, as long as it was no more than two syllables.

Seriously though, I have never experienced a more depressing dump. The whole area is economically depressed and uninteresting. Donna Nook is worth a look, but I fail to see how anyone can consider it worth spending time there, including Chapel.[/quote]

We love Skeggy,less than 2 hours away,it's been our local seaside resort ever since we were kids,I suppose we have an affinity to it.

Lots to do for all age groups,but especially suited for families with young children.

Not recommended for people that enjoy peace and quiet,although there are some more tranquil parts,Gibraltar Point nature reserve is worth a visit.Good job we're all different and prefer other sites,otherwise it might be a bit of a crush on the same site :lol:

Steve


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys,does anybody know if any sites in skegness or
weston overlook the sea???.




Karl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think there might be a site at Uphill in Weston that might over look the sea but not sure what its called or if its open this time of year sorry. 
There is a cc cl Gorselands Roman Road Bleadon Hill Weston super mare 01934 813234. this is up on the hill and if I remember right I think you could just see the sea from it if you looked over the far wall and the views across the fields were nice as well. We spent 16 years in Weston and i'm almost sure that there is nothing overlooking the sea. Same goes for Skegness I think.

Jacquie


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi for a few more miles :roll: theres damage barton with a brillant view  but does not open until 16th march>>>damage barton<<< worth a vist even if you have to travel further :wink:

ray


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

kbsserv said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,does anybody know if any sites in skegness or
> weston overlook the sea???.
> 
> Karl


Hi Karl,

as far as I know the only site in Skeg that overlooks the sea is Skegness Sands(Caravan Club).Not all of the pitches have a sea view,only the ones on the upper tier which have to be pre-booked.

You get a key for the security gate which leads directly on to the sea front,only problem is they are all grass pitches on the upper tier,so if it's wet you are better off going on the hardstandings which haven't got a sea view.

Steve


----------

